# Yours Truly



## Salty dog (Jun 8, 2014)

If you have 28 minutes to waste.

http://mindbodyspiritliving.com/2014/05/31/restaurants-growing-and-buying-locally-with-scott-sebastian-52414/


----------



## Nmko (Jun 8, 2014)

We're pretty lucky over here. Almost all organic stuff is <12 hours prior to delivery... 1 weeks notice for organic produce from the nations largest supplier? Can't imagine having much of it on the menu regularly... What kind of beef prices are we talking when you say double?

Good to hear you're a big fan of herbs! It's a shame not enough chefs make use of them...


----------



## JDA_NC (Jun 8, 2014)

Cool interview!

2000 seems like a tough time to open a fine dining restaurant - especially off the beaten path. With 9/11 and the recession in 2007-08. Making it through all that is a huge accomplishment. Have you had to adjust your original vision as far as food, menu, hours, seats etc?


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 8, 2014)

Nmko said:


> We're pretty lucky over here. Almost all organic stuff is <12 hours prior to delivery... 1 weeks notice for organic produce from the nations largest supplier? Can't imagine having much of it on the menu regularly... What kind of beef prices are we talking when you say double?
> 
> Good to hear you're a big fan of herbs! It's a shame not enough chefs make use of them...



Ribeyes, whole boneless loins $18 ish a lb.I think regular prime is at $13

I do believe quality of the product trumps organic so it's not like it's all we use. 1/2 probably.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 8, 2014)

JDA_NC said:


> Cool interview!
> 
> 2000 seems like a tough time to open a fine dining restaurant - especially off the beaten path. With 9/11 and the recession in 2007-08. Making it through all that is a huge accomplishment. Have you had to adjust your original vision as far as food, menu, hours, seats etc?



Yeah my dream was to win a James Beard award. Then I realized I needed to stay in business. And I also realized an award is just a medal around your neck. It's not the real *reward* I've gotten out of this business.


----------



## Umberto (Jun 11, 2014)

Thirteen bucks a pound for prime? Damn that's a steal here in CA...yeah flavor and cost is something to consider.


----------

